# Differences between Rokkor lenses.



## ferny (Nov 11, 2004)

Uselessdreamer1's post reminded me of a question I've been meaning to ask for a while. Does anyone know what the differences between the following lenses are, if any?

MD Rokkor-X 50mm 1:1.7 
MD Rokkor 50mm 1:1.7 
MC Rokkor-PF 50mm 1:1.7 
MC Rokkor-X PF 50mm 1:1.7

I know the difference between an MD and a MC, but what does X mean? I assume it means it's the higher end lens? The one for professionals? I think the PF has something to do with the number of elements, but can't remember. I can't find a site that tells me either.  :?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 11, 2004)

Here might help but the site isn't responding for me at the mo

http://www.rokkorfiles.com/


----------



## ferny (Nov 11, 2004)

Yeah, I found that a while a go. But as luck has it, nothing or very little of my stuff is on there.  :? 

It's not working for me either right now. I'll take a look at it later though. Cheers.


----------

